# ford fair, siverstone. 3rd august 2014



## CHRIS-P

a big show this one and gets bigger every year, as the title suggests, fords only.

here's some pics i took on the day.

they may well not be to everyones taste but a few may like the concours area


----------



## ted11

fantastic pictures,thanks for sharing.


----------



## waxtrucker

Theres some real beauties in there, thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## angel1449

thanks for posting these pics it looks a great show, some serious money has been pumped into some of those blue ovals


----------

